# Ciudad Chihuahua transit to Durango



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Good Evening, my wife and I welcoming an alternative route to Sinaloa are considering a stay in Ciudad Chihuahua then south on 49 to Torreon then 40 on to Durango. We would welcome any advise/suggestions regarding facilities, security, etc. along this route as we have no workable reliable data. I thank you in advance for any information put forward.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LMtortugas said:


> Good Evening, my wife and I welcoming an alternative route to Sinaloa are considering a stay in Ciudad Chihuahua then south on 49 to Torreon then 40 on to Durango. We would welcome any advise/suggestions regarding facilities, security, etc. along this route as we have no workable reliable data. I thank you in advance for any information put forward.


Recently, I drove part of that route in both directions: Guadalajara-Torreón-Chihuahua-Ciudad Juarez and then returned a week later. The only problem we had was getting lost going around Torreón in both directions. Going north, we spent a night in a motel on the outskirts of Chihuahua. It was an easy drive. We took the cuotas about half the time and the libres about half the time.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

TundraGreen, Thank You!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh, for the good old days; when the only _data_ was a road map. It was so much more fun.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Oh, for the good old days; when the only _data_ was a road map. It was so much more fun.


When I made a trip north last month in a rental van, it was my first experience driving in Mexico. I have a 10 year old AAA map of Mexico. I looked at routes going north from Guadalajara. There seemed to be three options. I knew one of them from taking the bus, so I decided to investigate the other two. I took one going north and the other returning. Both involved a lot of two lane mountain roads. Coming back, we were stopped for an hour while an overturned trailer filled with recycled plastic bottles was blocking the road. As you say, it was fun.

In the interests of full disclosure, I do have a GPS car navigation system that I took along. But it doesn't have Mexican maps installed so it didn't help much.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My only GPS experience in Mexico, with a friend along wanting to try his unit while I drove, resulted in turning the thing off. It spent most of its time recalculating, as it showed the car off in white space, nowhere near the roads. It was useless. I hear they are better now, but still often confused on anything but the main highways and frequently used tourist routes in major cities.
Like you, I preferred to study a map, make a few notes and hit the road. Past tense, as I can no longer see well enough to drive. I really hate that.


----------

